# Sumo Stance???



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

guys -

I've chaged the gym I go to at weekends - it seems there are lsots of competative lifters there... and I was watching them doing deadlift... a number of them were using sumo stance... I has a quick chat with them and they were saying that it has allowed them to lift much heavier....

What do you lot think???


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i do sumo. toes are about 3" in from the plates, and yeah, i find i can lift alot heavier than using a narrow stance


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

How woudl this work for BB'ing??? would conventional stance be better?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes, it depends on your body mechanics buddy. Do you have a long torso, long arms? short arms, short torso?? for a lifter with short arms its best to use a sumo stance as you have less distance to travel. With sumo stance you tend to use more hips and inner thigh, so if you are going to use this stance it would be wise to squat wide and heavy to strengthen that area.

I lift conventional at the moment because it suits my body, short torso long arms. A friend of mine has recently switched from conventional to sumo and his deadlifted jumped from 270kgs to 295kgs. He also doesnt hitch the weight up anymore with the sumo as apposed to the conventional. I hope that helps my friend.....


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I tried sumo the other day after listening to cj and jh

Managed a good off the rack 190kg usual stance full dead is 210. so i reckon with a couple more sessions a good 220 is on the cards sumo style


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

When I do sqats I point my feet inward I feel this streeses the muscle much more then with your feet stright. My big bro give me this tip. Is this benificial or not.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

PK, il stress your knees more than they should have to cope with. toes pointin outwards very slightly takes alot of tension off the joint

Chris, hows justin gettin on with the sumo? ho do you like it down the empire?


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm loving the sumo stance, like Chris said gone from 275-295kg. Going to break that 300kg barrier any day now, big milestone for me.

Empire is cracking gym, downstairs is for the serious lifters and it's inspirational training with top powerlifters and training along side top olympic lifters. I love watching those guys putting silly numbers above their head.

I like to have my stance exactly as wide as my squat stance. My legs are just inside the smooth rings on the bar.

I grab on to the bar and just treat it as squatting the bar up, but with it in my hands. I dip my ass right prior to lifting, just like when your in the hole for squatting. It tightens the suit up and you can drive up just like your squatting (pushing back with your head).

Unlike conventional, your hands rub up the suit at lock out, so make sure your grip is strong. That's something I need to work on.

Also at first it seems like the only part of your body that's feeling the pain, is the hip flexors, but they soon catch up.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

This is good info thx guys -

I am just wondering about how it will work for BB'ing - it is great to be abel to lift more- but ultimately if you are wantoing to do bodybuild the main thing is development.. how will this affect you putting on size???

Also is the same true with sumo stance for Squatting?


----------



## bwl (Mar 9, 2006)

have often thought of doing sumo. being 5ft5 and around 145kg i have a lot of lower body strength and want to build my upper body strength. would love to give it a go !


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

big pete said:


> PK, il stress your knees more than they should have to cope with. toes pointin outwards very slightly takes alot of tension off the joint


Hell yeah, toes ot at about 20 degrees....

Toes pointing in, OUCH...


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

sumo stance allows you to lift heavier because your going through a shorter range of motion and more muscles in your legs support the lift


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you weigh 145 kg mate, wow, that's some weight, what's your bf%. At 5'5" that's big, I thought I was good at 100 kg and 5'4"


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah I think sumo is easier, better leverage. PB conventional 275kg PB sumo 305kg @ 105.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Great read there...thanks.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's some weight ellis mate, fair play to you, what's your stats pal?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

best comp lifts and stats:

BW 105kg

Squat 315.5

Bench 190

Deadlift 305


----------



## bwl (Mar 9, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> you weigh 145 kg mate, wow, that's some weight, what's your bf%. At 5'5" that's big, I thought I was good at 100 kg and 5'4"


more like 160kg now so the scales tell me today. havent had the bf measured but guess it would be very high. my big problem is the gut size.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

are you looking to reduce the bf% or just carry on as you are, that can't be a healthy weight in all honesty, i used to be 18 stone and couldn't walk more than 100 yds without my lower back giving way...lol


----------



## vice (May 6, 2006)

damagedgoods said:


> guys -
> 
> I've chaged the gym I go to at weekends - it seems there are lsots of competative lifters there... and I was watching them doing deadlift... a number of them were using sumo stance... I has a quick chat with them and they were saying that it has allowed them to lift much heavier....
> 
> What do you lot think???


yeh, sumo is much better - ive only done it once, but will be doing it from now on - set a pb, and i wasnt using a belt

seems to work the legs as much as the back


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

damagedgoods said:


> guys -
> 
> I've chaged the gym I go to at weekends - it seems there are lsots of competative lifters there... and I was watching them doing deadlift... a number of them were using sumo stance... I has a quick chat with them and they were saying that it has allowed them to lift much heavier....
> 
> What do you lot think???


Out of interest do sumo stance deadlifts hit your hammies more?


----------

